# Exotics-An ounce of prevention.



## ed4copies (Mar 19, 2013)

Thank you to the few folks who have sent me notices indicating that ExoticBlanks is "suspected of infecting" by Google.

We are working on determining the cause of this, but for the time being Dawn has "taken down" the site.

We will have it back "up" as soon as we can confirm that the website is clean.  (BTW Google's web tools say it IS clean now)

Sorry for the inconvenience but we certainly don't want to take any chances!!

Dawn & Ed


----------



## SerenityWoodWorks (Mar 19, 2013)

I am already feeling the withdraw symptoms of withdraw...sweaty palms, heavier than normal weight in my wallet while a loss of weight in the shelf area..this cant go on much longer


----------



## Joe S. (Mar 19, 2013)

This will not reflect well in the review I am writing.



Just kidding, that's a smart move.


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 19, 2013)

ed4copies said:


> Thank you to the few folks who have sent me notices indicating that ExoticBlanks is "suspected of infecting" by Google.
> 
> We are working on determining the cause of this, but for the time being Dawn has "taken down" the site.
> 
> ...


Hmmmm - glad I used the phone.


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 19, 2013)

Well, we are confident it is fixed and the site was not "contagious".  Somebody added a couple hundred pieces of code, which have been removed.  

As it is explained to me, the code pieces are all similar items and appear to have been added by a "mini-program".  They were removed with another "mini-program".  So, it appears to have been more mischief than damage.  

Now we need Google to send it's little bots by to inspect.  Until that is done, you will still  see the scarey red message screen, if you are using Firefox or Chrome.  Internet Explorer goes to Exotics in the normal fashion, no warnings or problems.

We certainly understand if you want to wait until Google "blesses" us again---we have no idea how long it will be until they "get a round tuit!!"

Meanwhile, there is a lull in orders----which gives Dawn time to add a few items to the shelves.

So, he who visits will be rewarded.

FWIW,
Ed


----------



## BRobbins629 (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm thinking Dawn was looking for an excuse to take a rest.


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 19, 2013)

BRobbins629 said:


> I'm thinking Dawn was looking for an excuse to take a rest.




She can't possibly need a rest already!!
All day Saturday, she was away from the computer and just listening attentively to a stimulating and incredibly informative speaker.  From time to time a few folks wandered up to visit with her and hand her money---WHAT could be more restful!!!


----------



## SerenityWoodWorks (Mar 19, 2013)

Ok order made..lets make her work


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 19, 2013)

SerenityWoodWorks said:


> I am already feeling the withdraw symptoms of withdraw...sweaty palms, heavier than normal weight in my wallet while a loss of weight in the shelf area..this cant go on much longer



Really glad to see you made it through the day, Jason!!!  We were worried about you:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## SerenityWoodWorks (Mar 19, 2013)

The withdraws were to much to handle. I cant take that kind of stress.


----------



## PR_Princess (Mar 19, 2013)

Yeah! It looks like Google's little guys have finally finished crawling the site, and bestowed us with their blessing! 

Thank you everyone for your patience...been one heck of a day.:bulgy-eyes:


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 19, 2013)

SerenityWoodWorks said:


> Ok order made..lets make her work


Nah if we do that she'll just send me a bill.


----------



## chriselle (Mar 20, 2013)

Hey guys,  I have an order pending with a follow up addition via email. Can you guys confirm you got it. Paid through Paypal.

Chris


----------



## Mack C. (Mar 20, 2013)

Here's what struck my computer when I went to pay exotics.com via PayPal.


























A good friend happened by and was able to remove this virus! (lucky for me). A visit from the Geek Squad to remove etc. started at $269.


----------



## mredburn (Mar 20, 2013)

Child Porn Mack? not a chance.............Wood Porn yes  I would have believed that.:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## bkersten (Mar 20, 2013)

I had one of those but it was linked to the FBI here in the US last year.  Had their seal and all. I was the first to get it in our area, and 2 wks later the tech said he had dozens reported.  Cost $200 to get it out, and slowed everything down.


----------



## raar25 (Mar 20, 2013)

Thank you for having the integrity to take this action.  It says alot about you and your business.


----------



## Russianwolf (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm getting a Malware warning still from Chrome

Says you have content from Online1you.com


----------



## walshjp17 (Mar 20, 2013)

I was just there a few minutes ago and had no issues.


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 20, 2013)

Yes, we have had the "google green" test and PASSED!!  The site is once again "Known Safe"!


----------



## alphageek (Mar 20, 2013)

Russianwolf said:


> I'm getting a Malware warning still from Chrome
> 
> Says you have content from Online1you.com



Mike... Chrome can be a bit "weird" with its websites and cache.  I suggest you clear your cache (I just pulled up chrome and had the same warning from yesterday)... Tools->clear browsing cache.  ( I cleared the last weeks just to be sure).  Once I did that, the warning goes away.

Here is a site you can confirm that the warning is clear:
Sucuri SiteCheck - Free Website Malware Scanner


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 20, 2013)

alphageek said:


> Russianwolf said:
> 
> 
> > I'm getting a Malware warning still from Chrome
> ...


Chrome can be a bit wierd about a lot of things - the more I use it the less I like it.


----------



## Joe S. (Mar 20, 2013)

I ordered a few hours ago, everything was fine. Except I _still_ am never seeing a good brooks blank or black gator jaw in stock when I order!


----------



## SerenityWoodWorks (Mar 20, 2013)

Yea whats up with the Brooks guy..his stuff is never in stock


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 20, 2013)

Joe S. said:


> I ordered a few hours ago, everything was fine. Except I _still_ am never seeing a good brooks blank or black gator jaw in stock when I order!



It's a RED LETTER DAY when we get blanks from Jonathon!!!  All the stars and planets need to be aligned JUST RIGHT!!!  And they sell out in about a week. 

Tom is a completely different story!!  He is very good about keeping up to his inventory and rarely do we "run out of" any of his products.  But, I know he had a little difficulty with the supply of gator jaws for a while, so I suspect that is why he is not fully stocked.  Keep looking!!!  I am sure Tom will catch up as soon as he can!!

We are now over 30 partners.  Each of them has their own way of deciding WHEN and WHAT they will supply to Exotics.  

One of the most frequently asked questions I get is "When will _____ be back in stock?"  The best answer I can give is "Only the guy who makes that can answer your question---click on the "notify me" and you will get an email as soon as we start adding those products."

We are always looking for additional partners, hoping that we can have more in stock---with 6000 pages VIEWED each DAY, things sell much faster than many of our partners can keep up to.  If you have a talent, making a pen blank you'd like to market, we are always interested!!!

Ed


----------



## Joe S. (Mar 20, 2013)

I have no doubt I'll get a gator jaw sometime, just need to keep looking. Brooks blanks on the other hand... :biggrin:

If I ever have the _ability_ to make something cool, I'll let you know.


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 20, 2013)

Joe S. said:


> I have no doubt I'll get a gator jaw sometime, just need to keep looking. Brooks blanks on the other hand... :biggrin:
> 
> If I ever have the _ability_ to make something cool, I'll let you know.



I have been informed that we have some Brooks blanks!!!!  Coming soon!!
(Two other partners in front of that box).


----------



## SerenityWoodWorks (Mar 20, 2013)

Joe, I can promise you Brooks is making blanks like a mad man. I know he just sent Exotic a large stock so keep looking daily for them. I know his A-hole friend keeps stealing them from him


----------



## Brooks803 (Mar 20, 2013)

Joe S. said:


> I ordered a few hours ago, everything was fine. Except I _still_ am never seeing a good brooks blank or black gator jaw in stock when I order!


 
Trust me Joe...If I could make them faster I would! This cold weather really slows things down to. This was my first winter in the new house and even with space heaters I kept having issues. So I went to doing every blank under pressure. I just bought another 5gal pressure pot last night to help with production since I have to leave PR in there for so long my turn around time is killing me! Can't wait for the weather to warm up!



ed4copies said:


> Joe S. said:
> 
> 
> > I have no doubt I'll get a gator jaw sometime, just need to keep looking. Brooks blanks on the other hand... :biggrin:
> ...


 
Yay!!! It's great that they sell so quick but geez it's impossible to keep up! I do hope everyone realizes that since we had Ayden my time to cast is drastically less. I'm the stay at home Daddy since I work from home. Problem is my work is something she can't be anywhere near! We're working things out though with my parents to watch her more while Shea's at work.



SerenityWoodWorks said:


> Joe, I can promise you Brooks is making blanks like a mad man. I know he just sent Exotic a large stock so keep looking daily for them. I know his A-hole friend keeps stealing them from him


 
Yeah you saw my order board! Thing is I keep having to add your name to it every other day...:mad-tongue:


----------



## SerenityWoodWorks (Mar 20, 2013)

Hey this is ALL your fault! 6 months ago I didnt know what pen turning was...now I spend enough on it, that I could buy a 3rd world country.


----------



## D.Oliver (Mar 20, 2013)

I think I just figured out a solution! Since Jason is there anyway, he can watch the little one while you make blanks. What do you think? A couple Brooks blanks for a days worth of baby sitting? Sounds even to me.:biggrin:


----------



## SerenityWoodWorks (Mar 20, 2013)

D.Oliver said:


> I think I just figured out a solution! Since Jason is there anyway, he can watch the little one while you make blanks. What do you think? A couple Brooks blanks for a days worth of baby sitting? Sounds even to me.:biggrin:


 
Ok this just stopped being funny and turned real serious...oh He!! NO


----------



## tkbarron (Mar 21, 2013)

ed4copies said:


> Joe S. said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered a few hours ago, everything was fine. Except I _still_ am never seeing a good brooks blank or black gator jaw in stock when I order!
> ...


 

Hey all,

I've been sweating bullets waiting for the arrival of 250 jawbones and I'm actively churning thru those now. I should be sending Exotics a big batch of blanks either tomorrow or Saturday!

Thanks!!!

Tom


----------



## Joe S. (Mar 21, 2013)

Wow, both at the same time? Sounds like this could get interesting...


----------



## Brooks803 (Mar 21, 2013)

Joe S. said:


> Wow, both at the same time? Sounds like this could get interesting...



So when does your paycheck come in...:tongue:


----------



## Joe S. (Mar 21, 2013)

Details, details. Just work out the money later!


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 21, 2013)

With plastic who needs a paycheck...as the old Statler Brothers song goes "Put it on the card"


----------



## alphageek (Mar 21, 2013)

Closing thread.   Issue appears to have been resolved and specifics of what product is arriving when crosses into advertising spaces.

Dean
Asst Mod


----------

